# Will these wheels fit?



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey guys tell me if you think this wheel will fit i'm not sure about the front wheel offset. If you like the wheel let me know also its going to go on a black on black gto. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-B...6QQihZ003QQcategoryZ43958QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

nice wheel i believe our stock offset is 45 on the 18's.
should fit


----------

